# wild bees



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Check out youtube, either swarms or honeybee removal.
Specifically, check out jpthebeeman.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

The sub-forum you posted this request in is full of threads that address your question. If you want to "capture" them, the best search term to use is "trapout." You may find these threads useful:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/show...ut-from-a-tree
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?265612-trap-out

You can send your email address to Cleo Hogan (see the second thread) for a copy of his trapout guide.


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

Dave: A lot depends on where the hive is located as to what technique would make most sense. Where is the hive located? Do you already have bees? You might also want to do a bit of research for beekeepers in your area. Somebody may be willing to help. I also agree...look for videos on Youtube...JPTheBeeman is a master. There are several other great ones out there too...you'll quickly be able to see who knows what they're doing, and who doesn't.


----------

